# Going rate per fixture -new construction



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

Read somewhere online- 1500-3k per fixture on 2-1/2 bath colonial w / basement. Remember 750 per fixture for years even decades in Detroit Metro area. Just hoping its true. Remember one Contractor was back working out of hall in '93 because it was so bad he couldn't make 1000 dollars per house and I think the number for the 2-1/2 bath colonial was $5900- ( and plumber supplied fixtures for this price. Any house plumbs care to share what builders are paying? Thinking of doing on with the kid if it pays. Motown


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

over 10 years ago I was charging $1000.00 a fixture and that included dishwasher, washing machine, anything that had to get plumbed in, depending on the size of the house and amount of fixtures close by that was adjusted, but that was my base, I can easily see $1500.00 and up now..like all pricing it depends on location and customer your working for...plumbing a 5000 sq ft house will cost more per fixture than a 2000 sq ft house as amount of piping between bathrooms and fixtures will be spread out more..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

My employer figured hours per fixture (labor only) and then estimated materials separately. He would figure around 6 hours per fixture.

I doubt he ever did a job cost analysis to see if that was actually making money or not.

I would probably estimate materials for a large project and then add 5 - 10% on top to cover anything I may have missed.

I'll say however that i've figured labor on partial repipes that way, and it works pretty well. cut that number in half for water or drain only, and i've been pretty close so far. The fact that I don't actually have to set fixtures offsets the added time of cutting things out of the way.


----------



## mass plumber (Oct 25, 2017)

Its not preferred but, everyone else around does per. fix. so I do easy res. @ 1300. Don't get many. 
Some hacks are 800. Most get 1,000, some "get 1,500".


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

1500 in Illinois and just like shtrunsdownhill said, for every fixture dishwasher counts, ice maker counts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Toronto: 
Rough-in: 
$600-$800/fixture 
(includes hook-up, up to 5’ to the existing stack/vent/water supply, after that extra, any pipe/fittings are extra lab/mat)
+
Finish work: 
$150-$300/fixture + mat. Like: water lines, basket strainers, valves, pipe, fittings, esc plates, silicone, screws... blah blah
(vanities, under-mount sinks, D/W’s, garb-orators, instant hot water, water filters, ice-making kits, etc- count as + 1 fixture each)


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Mechelsohd said:


> My employer figured hours per fixture (labor only) and then estimated materials separately.


You need to follow the forum rules


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mechelsohd said:


> My employer figured hours per fixture (labor only) and then estimated materials separately.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RiciAris said:


> We paid much more for this job


And you probably deserved to.


----------

